# Kelly Clarkson as a blonde or brunette?



## Little_Lisa (Oct 7, 2006)

Which do you prefer?






I think she's so down to earth and adorable! I actually like the first 2 pics and think she can pull off the blonde color pretty well but I prefer her hair darker as it gives more warmth to her complexion.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 7, 2006)

While she does pull off blonde well, I most definitely prefer her with brunette hair! IMHO, it makes her stand out from every other musician out there with blonde hair (which at this rate is almost all of them)!


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Oct 7, 2006)

I prefer the dark over the blonde.


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 7, 2006)

Definitely brunette! The blonde looks too pale for her skintone and washes her out, but like Lisa said, the brunette adds a nice warmth to her skintone and looks so much more natural!


----------



## rejectstar (Oct 7, 2006)

I agree, definitely brunette! Although I think the blonde looks good and she can get away with it, I love the darker brown. I guess I'm kind of biased... I prefer dark hair most of the time. I think in the first picture her hair looks kind of yellow/orangey, and it clashes with her pinkish skin tone.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 7, 2006)

She is hot, she can pull both off. I love burnetts more though, so you know I am gonna say that, but I think she looks fabalous with both hair colors. She defenitely is pulling it off.


----------



## han (Oct 7, 2006)

neither!


----------



## pinkbundles (Oct 7, 2006)

i like the blonde on her better. it just brighten's up her face.


----------



## mabelwan (Oct 7, 2006)

Definitely brunette!


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Oct 7, 2006)

She looks really pretty with brown hair, but i prefer the blonde (especially the first pic)


----------



## lynnda (Oct 7, 2006)

She looks really good as a blonde but I prefer her as a brunette,


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 7, 2006)

brunette!


----------



## Chomkat (Oct 8, 2006)

I guess I am in the minority but I thought she looked awful as a blonde. I think she looks much better as a brunette.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 8, 2006)

brunette!


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 8, 2006)

Brunette


----------



## Heather12801 (Oct 8, 2006)

Definately brunette!! The blonde is pretty, but like someone else said, it seems to wash her out completely. The brown gives her more of a sultry, sexy look, and she doesn't look like every other bubble-gum pop star out there. I think she looks awesome as a brunette!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 8, 2006)

Brunette and light brown or with highlights but i dont like the blonde look.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Oct 8, 2006)

Brunette most definitely.


----------



## blackmettalic (Oct 8, 2006)

Brunette!


----------



## korina981 (Oct 8, 2006)

brunette. i honestly think brunette always looks better than blonde


----------



## ivette (Oct 8, 2006)

blond


----------



## Andi (Oct 8, 2006)

brunette!!!!

These 2 pics of her as a blonde actually look really good, but I have seen other blonde-pics of her where I was like "what was she thinking". It just didnÂ´t look right.

SheÂ´s much hotter as a brunette IMO


----------



## dentaldee (Oct 8, 2006)

I like both, I think she looks like a teeny bopper as a blond and more mature as a brunette.


----------



## Gleam84 (Oct 8, 2006)

Brunette is better!


----------



## xkatiex (Oct 8, 2006)

Brunette! I never liked her with blonde hair x


----------



## Nox (Oct 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *xkatiex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Brunette! I never liked her with blonde hair x Me neither.
Brunnette all the way!


----------



## 3xquisit3xtreme (Oct 8, 2006)

i like her as a brunette for sure.


----------



## posterofagirl (Oct 8, 2006)

Brunette. I don't like blonde hair; no offense blondes!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 8, 2006)

Brunette!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xjudyx (Oct 9, 2006)

i think she could pull off both!


----------



## KrazyPhish (Oct 9, 2006)

With those dark eyes? Brunette definitley.


----------



## GuessWho (Oct 9, 2006)

she looks great in both but i prefer the brunette


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 9, 2006)

She looks very nice in both and the hair cuts are great




although I don't know about the new hair cut shes sporting now, its too short for her I think.


----------



## KittyM (Oct 9, 2006)

Brunette!!


----------



## KimC2005 (Oct 9, 2006)

Definitely brunette..


----------



## Tina Marie (Oct 9, 2006)

The blonde seems to drown out her face.. the brunette hair makes her face pop..

Brunette!


----------



## beautynista (Oct 9, 2006)

Brunette, without a doubt!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 10, 2006)

I like her either way.


----------



## vietxsweeti (Oct 10, 2006)

I prefer her as a brunette~


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 11, 2006)

Brunette!


----------



## Shelley (Oct 11, 2006)

Brunette.


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 12, 2006)

definitely brunette!


----------



## Lindabear (Oct 13, 2006)

from the pictures, blonde


----------



## foxybronx (Oct 13, 2006)

Brunette without a question!


----------



## gommiebears (Oct 15, 2006)

brunette


----------



## chopstix (Oct 15, 2006)

She suits both but i chose blonde =]


----------



## ZOMBIEx (Oct 15, 2006)

Both do suit her well but, i like the brunette look better.


----------

